# Microsoft IntelliType => Den Funktionstasten Hotkeys zuweisen



## Marius Heil (15. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich hab ein Microsoft Wireless Internet Keyboard (glaub ich zumindest, die Produktbezeichnungen stimmen ja hinten und vorne nicht.)
Ich hätte nun gerne 3 der Funktionstasten für die Lautstärkeregelung genutzt, lauter, leiser, aus.
Hab auch ein tolles programm gefunden nennt sich: Volume Hotkeys.
Das steuert die Lautstärke durch selbst definierbare Hotkeys.
Das Problem ist, in die IntelliType Software mir nicht erlaubt den Tasten Hotkeys zuzuweisen, Programme kann ich starten und aus einer spärlichen Funktionsliste Sachen rauspicken, das ist alles. Was kann ich denn da machen?
Für MAC scheints ja schon IntelliType 6 zu geben, das scheint vor Funktionen nur zu strotzden, aber die Windowsversion hat in der Hinsicht gar nichts.


Marius


----------

